

Just say no to employing so-called social media gurus - bensummers
http://www.nma.co.uk/opinion/just-say-no-to-taking-on-so-called-social-media-gurus/3019743.article

======
iuguy
As tptacek pointed out, I have nearly 1000 Karma. Does that make me a social
media guru? ;)

